# DVC direct price increase



## Cyberc (Dec 19, 2017)

On the 17th of January the direct prices will increase, for some resorts the increase will be huge.
​If anyone is looking to add on direct now is the time to do it. 
​http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...ssive-price-increases-coming-for-many-resorts


----------



## littlestar (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow. Beach Club pricing going up $20 a point!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2017)

Our son wants to buy some retail points.  I think he should jump on it right away.

Someone said the fees for Disney weren't getting 3X points from Chase Sapphire Reserve.  What is everyone else seeing, when they pay their fees with that card?


----------



## icydog (Dec 20, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son wants to buy some retail points.  I think he should jump on it right away.
> 
> Someone said the fees for Disney weren't getting 3X points from Chase Sapphire Reserve.  What is everyone else seeing, when they pay their fees with that card?


Huh!  Please. Don’t tell me that!    I’m going over to chase.com right now.


----------



## icydog (Dec 20, 2017)

icydog said:


> Huh!  Please. Don’t tell me that   I’m going over to chase.com right now.



I just went to the Chase site but all my DVC dues are still pending.  By Mistake, I actually used my Chase Freedom Card to pay the dues on my biggest DVC contract instead of using my Chase Sapphire Reserve card.  

But, now if I don’t get 3 points per $ for the maintenance fees for the rest of my DVC contracts, I’ll be more than mad. 

By the way, I got 3 points per $ for my Marriott dues.  I only used my Chase Marriott Rewards Visa for the dues on one contract because I was trying to tip my Reward point balance to over 1 million! Other than the small maintence fee I just mentioned, I used the Chase Sapphire card to pay all the rest of my Marriott maintenance fees.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 21, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son wants to buy some retail points.  I think he should jump on it right away.



I agree if you wish to have the direct benefits then you better jump the wagon now instead of later. I hope your son is buying the most of his points resale and then adding on a small contract direct?


----------



## Gracey (Dec 21, 2017)

Just checked on chase,  my dues posted on the 18th and the 300.00 travel credit WAS deducted!


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 24, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> On the 17th of January the direct prices will increase, for some resorts the increase will be huge.
> ​If anyone is looking to add on direct now is the time to do it.
> ​http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...ssive-price-increases-coming-for-many-resorts


It amazes me how even when you lose 4 percent of the use years(1/25 of years left for many), the price goes up by over 3 percent (net 7 percent increase ). I don't know how people can afford this.... but I smell a bubble that will soon pop. 

How 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco29D (Dec 25, 2017)

What are the benefits that folks like on the Chase Sapphire card?


----------



## blondietink (Dec 26, 2017)

That's astounding.  Our original purchase price of $84 per point seems like a real bargain now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 26, 2017)

icydog said:


> I just went to the Chase site but all my DVC dues are still pending.  By Mistake, I actually used my Chase Freedom Card to pay the dues on my biggest DVC contract instead of using my Chase Sapphire Reserve card.
> 
> But, now if I don’t get 3 points per $ for the maintenance fees for the rest of my DVC contracts, I’ll be more than mad.
> 
> By the way, I got 3 points per $ for my Marriott dues.  I only used my Chase Marriott Rewards Visa for the dues on one contract because I was trying to tip my Reward point balance to over 1 million! Other than the small maintence fee I just mentioned, I used the Chase Sapphire card to pay all the rest of my Marriott maintenance fees.



Did DVC post as 3X?  I am hesitant to pay until I know for sure.


----------



## capjak (Jan 16, 2018)

I checked today about a 25 point add on and they checked and had no legacy resorts for my use year only get Hawaii and Copper the new ones.  By calling today they extended the current price through the end of January.  I currently own Beach Club and Saratoga Springs.


----------



## icydog (Jan 17, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Did DVC post as 3X?  I am hesitant to pay until I know for sure.


Sorry this took so long! *Yes, the DVC maintenance fees posted at 3 points per dollar.  *


----------



## icydog (Jan 17, 2018)

I called my salesman about the Poly but I haven’t heard back. The Poly, BLT,  and VGF are the only resorts I would consider. DVP still has a promo going, so it may end up being the best deal.


----------



## icydog (Jan 17, 2018)

My salesman called me back   The price increase took effect today.  Also there are no points available for March UY for any of my first choice resorts. All I could buy would be Copper Creek or Aulani.  Aulani is not my cup of tea. I don't know anything about Copper Creek.


----------

